# Is Kaspersky still safe to use?



## qubit (Mar 6, 2022)

I've been using Kaspersky Internet Security for over 15 years now. It has been a great product with consistently great reviews and still works fine now. However, it did get banned by America on government computers in 2017 for alleged links to the Kremlin, as it's a Russian product. On top of that, now that Russia has actually invaded Ukraine, I don't feel quite so comfortable with using it so would like your opinions of whether I should continue or switch to something else and if you have any links to informed articles and reviews from reputable sites about it that would be great.

If I'm to change a/v products, then what do you recommend I replace it with?

Please vote in the poll and also explain your reasoning to help me and others reading this thread decide what to do.

*UPDATE 06MAR2022*

Thanks to all your replies and votes, I've decided to reluctantly ditch Kaspersky.

Also, I just did a bit of Googling around Kaspersky and found this article on Eugene Kaspersky's "neutral" position on the war and careful wording in a tweet. Given this and the furious response by the security industry, I think walking away now is simply a must, a no-brainer. What more evidence does one need short of a smoking gun that he and / or his company are likely to be compromised? Real shame though, so disappointed.

Looks like I'll go Norton 360 Deluxe off Amazon - a good, solid American company that I feel I can trust, with great reviews. Super cheap at just *£12.19 for the download version* I can't go wrong. Even if I decide to go with something else, it's not a lot of money to lose, but I probably won't switch.









						Eugene Kaspersky's Statement Provokes Controversy Within Cybersecurity Industry
					

Eugene Kaspersky's statement on ongoing conflict in Ukraine provoked strong reaction from leading cybersecurity figures




					www.infosecurity-magazine.com


----------



## Solaris17 (Mar 6, 2022)

qubit said:


> I don't feel quite so comfortable with using it



With how close top tier products like kaspersky are with one another than the above is the only reason you need and geo politics shouldn't really be part of it.

Switch to something else.


----------



## chrcoluk (Mar 6, 2022)

Windows Defender.

My issue would be that a/v software hooks at the highest privilege level possible, so if I wanted to collect information or takeover a machine, creating a security program would be the way to do it.

On the other hand it is a well known brand, not some small startup.  But ultimately if that doubt is in your head you should probably stop using it.


----------



## Tarte (Mar 6, 2022)

Since 1 year switched from Kaspersky to F-Secure, there are no problems.


----------



## puma99dk| (Mar 6, 2022)

Tarte said:


> Since 1 year switched from Kaspersky to F-Secure, there are no problems.



F-Secure is fine but I have expericed more false positives with F-Secure than Kaspersky personally.

I use the Windows Defender and Glasswire Elite.


----------



## Joe Bauers (Mar 6, 2022)

"I don't advise, pal... uh... I don't advise. They'll eat you."


----------



## HD64G (Mar 6, 2022)

I am on the same boat with qubit. But the product works well all those years and most of the rest aren't as good to switch to one of those. I use to get backups regurarly eitherway, so no point in being anxious me thinks.


----------



## qubit (Mar 6, 2022)

Thanks for all your replies and votes people, please keep them coming.


----------



## Fluffmeister (Mar 6, 2022)

I wouldn't touch anything Russian with a bargepole.


----------



## Regeneration (Mar 6, 2022)

Kaspersky has several SKUs of their products. European versions must comply with GDPR.

Disregard of politics, Kaspersky security products are very annoying: you can either have no prompts what so ever OR million prompts. There is no setting in the middle.

I prefer to have full control of the antivirus / firewall. Custom choice per detection or by application.


----------



## Ferrum Master (Mar 6, 2022)

Safe or not safe, why are you supporting Russian product with your money?

By any means it simply cant be safe, otherwise they wouldn't be allowed to operate.


----------



## GerKNG (Mar 6, 2022)

No reason to use anything else than windows defender.


----------



## Regeneration (Mar 6, 2022)

GerKNG said:


> No reason to use anything else than windows defender.



Windows Defender sometimes can slow down the system and use 100% CPU utilization for no reason.

Detections are somehow bad and there is no HIPS or self defense component.

Windows Firewall is easy to exploit and doesn't block outgoing connections by default.


----------



## GerKNG (Mar 6, 2022)

Regeneration said:


> Windows Defender sometimes can slow down the system and use 100% CPU utilization for no reason.
> 
> Detections are somehow bad and there is no HIPS or self defense component.
> 
> Windows Firewall is easy to exploit and doesn't block outgoing connections by default.


never happened since i use computers with windows (~ 20 years)
Test Microsoft Defender 4.18 for Windows 10 (211616) | AV-TEST


----------



## MarsM4N (Mar 6, 2022)

I've been also using Kaspersky for years, because it always got top ratings and you can buy keys on eBay for cheap.
I still have 180 days left, but with the latest developments I also made the decision to switch over to some other software. Putin has his KGB boots on every russian neck, and I wouldn't be surprised if he *forces Kaspersky* to abuse it's software to *deploy malware* on our PC's for cyber attacks. It's even questionable if they still can operate outside Russia with all the sanctions. 

Still doing my research & haven't made up my mind. Here are some good resources for tests:

AV-Comparatives.org
AV-Test.org
PC-Magazin.de

The chart on PC-Magazin is quite neat, listing all features. McAffee is already out of the window for me, since it has no ransomware protection.

Will be a hard choice. Guess I will first do a backup (because some antivir softwares can quite mess up your system) and download 30 day trial versions.
For now, judging by the test results, it will most likely be for me *ESET Internet Security* (expensive, but best results) or *Bitdefender Internet Security* (still good & super cheap on keys on eBay).

And to those who recommend Microsoft Defender, guess for what "software" malware is written most? For the most is use. Period.


----------



## HD64G (Mar 6, 2022)

Btw, how many of the ones who worry about the Kaspersky security have changed their Intel CPUs when found that some of their CPU generations and in cooperation to NSA, included a port in their arch (bus ring) in order for those to be able to surpass any security and get access to the PC? Just curious...


----------



## MarsM4N (Mar 6, 2022)

HD64G said:


> Btw, how many of the ones who worry about the Kaspersky security have changed their Intel CPUs when found that some of their CPU generations and in cooperation to NSA, included a port in their arch (bus ring) in order for those to be able to surpass any security and get access to the PC? Just curious...



Well, back then we weren't in a *cold war* with USA & the US had quite different intentions for doing it.


----------



## pavle (Mar 6, 2022)

While I do not like Kaspersky because of system slow down and while off topic yet not I have to ask - has the threat of Intel management engine been dealt with yet or not?


----------



## HD64G (Mar 6, 2022)

MarsM4N said:


> Well, back then we weren't in a *cold war* with USA & the US had quite different intentions for doing it.


Excuses... An insecure PC is bad to its owner no matter what.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Mar 6, 2022)

qubit said:


> I've been using Kaspersky Internet Security for over 15 years now. It has been a great product with consistently great reviews and still works fine now. However, it did get banned by America on government computers in 2017 for alleged links to the Kremlin, as it's a Russian product. On top of that, now that Russia has actually invaded Ukraine, I don't feel quite so comfortable with using it so would like your opinions of whether I should continue or switch to something else and if you have any links to informed articles and reviews from reputable sites about it that would be great.
> 
> If I'm to change a/v products, then what do you recommend I replace it with?
> 
> Please vote in the poll and also explain your reasoning to help me and others reading this thread decide what to do.


Genuinely surprised it's you using it, I never liked Kaspersky, or removing it.

And not for just that alone, it's a no from me.


----------



## Frick (Mar 6, 2022)

Regeneration said:


> Windows Defender sometimes can slow down the system and use 100% CPU utilization for no reason.



I only see that when it's actually working on something (like when turning on an external HDD and Defender does a quick scan of it) and it's very brief.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Mar 6, 2022)

qubit said:


> I've been using Kaspersky Internet Security for over 15 years now. It has been a great product with consistently great reviews and still works fine now. However, it did get banned by America on government computers in 2017 for alleged links to the Kremlin, as it's a Russian product. On top of that, now that Russia has actually invaded Ukraine, I don't feel quite so comfortable with using it so would like your opinions of whether I should continue or switch to something else and if you have any links to informed articles and reviews from reputable sites about it that would be great.
> 
> If I'm to change a/v products, then what do you recommend I replace it with?
> 
> Please vote in the poll and also explain your reasoning to help me and others reading this thread decide what to do.


I'd pull it


----------



## Bill_Bright (Mar 6, 2022)

You asked, "_is it safe to use?_" It _probably_ is for private individuals. But should you? Hell no! The problem is not that it is a Russian company. The problem is the CEO of the company, Eugene Kaspersky, is a billionaire oligarch, trained by the KGB and has had long ties to Putin and the Russian government.

I've been preaching for years to avoid Kaspersky product (at least since 2018). I hope now every Kaspersky user sees the light.

Even if the CEO believes he is telling the truth (which, IMO is doubtful), I would not put it past Putin to plant his operatives in the company without the CEO's knowledge.

Sadly, it is the Russian people who will suffer, but we need to stop supporting Kaspersky. Because the reality is, short of WWIII, it is the Russian people who need to rise up and dethrone Putin. And even more sadly, they are going to get hurt in the process.  Over 8,000 Russian peace protesters arrested as Putin faces resistance


----------



## mclaren85 (Mar 6, 2022)

Why would anyone need an antivirus anyway?

If you concern about your privacy, I have bad news for you. US government also has some backdoors (see prism scandal, intel management engine, heartbleed etc.... edward snowden) to gather information about you whenever they want. China also has some form of spy hardware buried deep inside their high-tech Huawei 5G network devices. I'm sure there are lots of other backdoors we have not known or will not even know in the foreseeable future.

I don't think a private company to risk itself by sharing the private infos about its customers. But if you have too sensitive informations you must disconnect the pc from the web.


----------



## Bill_Bright (Mar 6, 2022)

mclaren85 said:


> Why would anyone need an antivirus anyway?


 

I just addressed that here. 



mclaren85 said:


> But if you have too sensitive informations you must disconnect the pc from the web.


This I agree with. The rest of your post is too inflammatory for this discussion and mods should remove it, IMO.


----------



## qubit (Mar 6, 2022)

Thanks everyone for your opinions and advice.

It's not an easy decision to make as I've been using it for so long and one of the things I really like about it is the ability to easily switch it off when I need to troubleshoot something. One can't do this with many other security software.

I now have to decide what I want to replace it with. I'd try Bitdefender as it's highly rated, but that's based in Romania, so it's not that different from Russian infiltration.

Maybe I'll try Norton as that's American so It's  about as safe as one can get. Any other suggestions, people?

@eidairaman1 and @Bill_Bright it was your posts which helped me to decide especially, you troublemakers.


----------



## caroline! (Mar 6, 2022)

I'd just uninstall it to stop it from hogging ludicrous amounts of CPU and RAM for no reason. I've always used either Avast! free, back when it was decent and not literal adware, or the default security suite that comes with Windows.
Being cautious and not clicking on random links that promise free iPhones or a lottery prize in Kenya has definitely helped me, I don't think I've ever got a virus in my Windows installs.


----------



## AusWolf (Mar 6, 2022)

Ever since Windows Defender started to come integrated into the OS, I don't think there's a need to use other security software on a home user level.


----------



## Deleted member 202104 (Mar 6, 2022)

I know nothing about ESET NOD AntiVirus32, but I have a 1 year subscription key that was included in a combo I bought that you’re welcome to if you want it.


----------



## qubit (Mar 6, 2022)

weekendgeek said:


> I know nothing about ESET NOD AntiVirus32, but I have a 1 year subscription key that was included in a combo I bought that you’re welcome to if you want it.


Thanks man, appreciate it.   If you could please pm it to me I'd be very grateful.


----------



## Deleted member 202104 (Mar 6, 2022)

qubit said:


> Thanks man, appreciate it.   If you could please pm it to me I'd be very grateful.


Sent


----------



## eidairaman1 (Mar 6, 2022)

qubit said:


> Thanks everyone for your opinions and advice.
> 
> It's not an easy decision to make as I've been using it for so long and one of the things I really like about it is the ability to easily switch it off when I need to troubleshoot something. One can't do this with many other security software.
> 
> ...


ESET NOD32


----------



## Cutechri (Mar 6, 2022)

I only use Windows Defender, saw no reason for a third party AV for ages now


----------



## Bill_Bright (Mar 6, 2022)

Gee whiz.  Read through the thread again and what you see most are anti-American comments. Comments like yours - but then you are French. We should not be surprised with such French anti-Americanism. Its in your blood.  

The facts are, this thread IS about politics - the politics of Putin.


----------



## birdie (Mar 6, 2022)

As far as I can see there are no arguments against Kaspersky other than "other products are equally good" and "it's from Russia, Russia is an aggressor, so don't use it".

Not only you cast shadow on all the people who develop the product (and Kaspersky has offices all around the world) and don't support government actions in any shape or form, you somehow project the actions of the government to the rest of the people which is simply horrible, offensive and belittling.

*If you want to be completely honest to yourself, stop using Windows, Android and iOS right effing now.*

Why? Microsoft, Google and Apple have full access to your respectful devices. They can do anything and everything including getting all your data, disrupting your work or in some cases rending your devices dysfunctional (at least with Windows it's impossible, you can simply wipe everything clean and install it fresh, Apple can literally destroy your device, Android phones can be locked down pretty hard can still can be reset and restored in most but not all cases - it depends on OEM).

You want to be safe from everyone? Use Linux on your PC, use a dumb phone instead of smartphone.

And the question was "Is it *safe* to use", not your feelings about the company or Russia.


----------



## Bill_Bright (Mar 6, 2022)

birdie said:


> As far as I can see there are no arguments against Kaspersky other than "other products are equally good" and "it's from Russia, Russia is an aggressor, so don't use it".
> 
> Not only you cast shadow on all the people who develop the product (and Kaspersky has offices all around the world) and don't support government actions in any shape or form, you somehow project the actions of the government to the rest of the people which is simply horrible, offensive and belittling.


  No. You are totally wrong! Nobody said anything of the sort! You need to read it again.

The issue is not just that it is from Russia. The issue is the CEO of Kaspersky is a Russian oligarch, trained in KGB run schools, a billionaire buddy of Putin AND there are past, documented incidences (that is, more than one) of bad doings by the company.

If you had bothered to read it thoroughly, you would have also seen where we expressed sympathy for the innocent peoples of Russia - for they are victims of Putin too - with, as previously noted, more than 8,000 of them being arrested just for speaking out against the war.  

So PLEASE, if you are going to comment about what others have said in this thread, read and understand what we said before you start "casting shadows" and implying "horrible, offensive, and belittling" things about the rest of us.


----------



## qubit (Mar 6, 2022)

People, I've just updated my OP after Googling Kaspersky and his position on the war, so please check it out.


----------



## Bill_Bright (Mar 6, 2022)

Well, he's still a businessman and no doubt, the war is hurting his business so no surprise his comment. 

I would not recommend Norton. It is a good security program but in terms of bloat, it is one of the worst. There just is no need to pay for a security program these days. It is a misconception to think paid versions are better, or that they will keep you protected any better.


----------



## birdie (Mar 6, 2022)

qubit said:


> People, I've just updated my OP after Googling Kaspersky and his position on the war, so please check it out.



The position is if you're a Russian citizen and you call this operation a war you can get up to 15 years of prison in Russia. He carefully chose his words and I understand him.

The Tsar has gone truly insane and his vassals play along because they are scared shitless for their lives and money.

Again, this topic is 100% off-topic on TPU, it's 100% political, and you will not get any good advice here and it looks to me you did not want any. You formed a bias against Kaspersky and you're looking for a confirmation. Considering the circumstances people here support it but not because Kasperksy is bad or ostensibly tied to the Russian government.


----------



## qubit (Mar 6, 2022)

Bill_Bright said:


> Well, he's still a businessman and no doubt, the war is hurting his business so no surprise his comment.
> 
> I would not recommend Norton. It is a good security program but in terms of bloat, it is one of the worst. There just is no need to pay for a security program these days. It is a misconception to think paid versions are better, or that they will keep you protected any better.


Well, the thing is with Windows Defender it only updates its definitions when one manually checks Windows Update, which is a pretty useless mode of operation. The basics of any a/v is that it keeps itself updated automatically.



birdie said:


> The position is if you're a Russian citizen and you call this operation a war you can get up to 15 years of prison in Russia. He carefully chose his words and I understand him.
> 
> The Tsar has gone truly insane and his vassals play along because they are scared shitless for their lives and money.
> 
> Again, this topic is 100% off-topic on TPU, it's 100% political, and you will not get any good advice here and it looks to me you did not want any. You formed a bias and you're looking for a confirmation.


I guess there's that. Still puts doubts in one's mind though if he can't speak freely. His company could even be compromised without him knowing it.


----------



## birdie (Mar 6, 2022)

qubit said:


> His company could even be compromised without him knowing it.


I don't think any business leader can speak their minds freely. I cannot think of anyone who has ever been candid aside from very few. John McAfee comes to mind but he became candid only after he sold his company, so actually I don't know anyone.

There are far too many laws and issues and as a CEO you're absolutely constricted in what you can say and how you can say it.

Take Apple, Facebook and Google CEOs recently. Lies on top of lies on top of lies in terms of them "not being monopolies".

As for me personally I've used Windows for almost three decades, have never had a single AV installed, I have Windows Defender disabled via GPO and I've never had malware. All AVs are bad, dangerous (since they require kernel level privileges) and Windows Defender is not an exception. They give you a false sense of security and they slow down your PC.

This is how you deal with security:

Keep your software up to date, never let your web browser run if you see an update notification, subscribe to software updates
Do install and use uBlock Origin and NoScript in your web browser
Run any new untrusted software via virustotal.com which is not enough, see the next item
Run any new untrusted software via e.g. SandBoxie (or better yet in a virtual machine) until you're well sure it's safe - then you can run it directly
If you have to deal with externally provided documents of any format including documents, images, CAD, videos, etc. - at the very least run the respective applications in SandBoxie, better yet use virtualization
In a perfect world you should run your web browser in a virtual machine as well. Your web browser runs external (often malicious) code all the time.

I see no poll here "Is Chrome/Firefox/whatever safe to use?" Hell no.

Removing an XSLT parameter during processing could have lead to an exploitable use-after-free. We have had reports of *attacks in the wild abusing this flaw*.
An unexpected message in the WebGPU IPC framework could lead to a use-after-free and exploitable sandbox escape.  We have had reports of *attacks in the wild abusing this flaw*.
That's Firefox 97.0.2 release notes for you.

People do not bloody understand security, they ask the wrong questions and they are obsessed about the wrong things. Lastly how many of you have a restricted (I mean normal, non administrator) account in Windows? 0.5%? Let's stop pretending you know anything about security then.


----------



## ThrashZone (Mar 7, 2022)

Hi,
Should of said hell no


----------



## Dr. Dro (Mar 7, 2022)

weekendgeek said:


> I know nothing about ESET NOD AntiVirus32, but I have a 1 year subscription key that was included in a combo I bought that you’re welcome to if you want it.



ESET NOD32 is my favorite out of the bunch. Whenever I need an AV solution (which is rarely), I use that. It has always treated me well, and is much lighter than the bloated mess Avast has become.


----------



## qubit (Mar 7, 2022)

birdie said:


> I don't think any business leader can speak their minds freely. I cannot think of anyone who has ever been candid aside from very few. John McAfee comes to mind but he became candid only after he sold his company, so actually I don't know anyone.
> 
> There are far too many laws and issues and as a CEO you're absolutely constricted in what you can say and how you can say it.
> 
> ...


I think you're drifting off topic now and you know how the mods get about that round here so I won't engage with your comment.

My question has been answered and I've made the decision to ditch Kaspersky so this thread has achieved its purpose. So, if you wanna start a thread on general security and make these points, feel free and I could join you there. Heck, join my forum and talk about it there, if you like.


----------



## Solid State Soul ( SSS ) (Mar 7, 2022)

All this is just fear mongering, its not like Kaspersky would want to destroy its business by "deploying malware" on your PCs, that's just absurd, like what exactly do you think will happen ? 
Oh russia will now be spying on me ?! they'll deploy malware!, they'll fry all american PCs that has Kaspersky in it ?! 

please..... americans just love their daily dose of politics, i would say if your license have not expired yet i would still use it, but after that dont pay them unless things cool down. 

I'v seen so many political fear mongering over the years that lead to nothing, just unfounded speculations and conspiracy theories, the goal of a bussnies is always to make money regardless of whatever, and am sure staff at Kasbersky would think its the ultimate foolishness to do something stupid that would tarnish their long lasting, billion dollars business during these heated times


----------



## stinger608 (Mar 7, 2022)

Bill_Bright said:


> The facts are, this thread IS about politics - the politics of Putin.



No, this thread is about whether Kaspersky is safe to still use or not. Quit trying to get people into arguments with you as you so often do.


----------



## bogmali (Mar 7, 2022)

Bill_Bright said:


> The facts are, this thread IS about politics - the politics of Putin.


No, it is not. Thread closed since OP already made up his mind and some of you are just too stubborn to heed the "NO POLITICS" thing


----------

